

The people whose lives are being ruined by Airbnb - giles
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20141105-dark-side-of-the-sharing-economy

======
gumby
The people whose lives are being "ruined" are those who can't get a home
because the housing stock is being converted into part time rental and those
who thought they were living in a residential zone but who have permanent
part-time housing nearby.

(those who live next door to a neighbor who rents out the place once in a
while aren't having their lives "ruined").

You can say it's fair or unfair or simply the way of the market but this kind
of disruptive turmoil can run peoples' lives. The buggy whip makers' children
had to suffer unless the buggy whip makers diversified too.

Personally I have sympathy for the people in my first paragraph above. For
hotels in general...less so.

------
paulhauggis
lives are being ruined? hardly.

They now have competition. This happens in almost every industry. You either
need to learn how to compete, or you will quickly be out of business.

